# Commuting tires (29er, 700c - mod title edit)



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on a good tire for commuting? It would be often rainy, 90-100% pavement on my monocog 29er (so 700c). I was thinking of a tire that could be used for the occasional cx race but after thinking that one through for a while, realized the two needs probably can't be satisfied with one tire...


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

I did the bike commuter thing for 8 years, year-round, in Chicago, and after much experimentation with many different tires, hands-down the best I ever tried in terms of durability, flat resistance and longetivity were the Panaracer T-Serv 35C. They're the same tire as the the Soma New XPress (in the 35c) messenger tire. I think I flatted twice during the time I used them, about 18 months or so. Though that could be chalked up to luck. Either way, they lasted forever -- they're still on my single speed commuter bike, that I no longer use now that I work from home.

Another option I liked, particularly for their grip on wet pavement, was the Continental Top Touring 2000 in a 32c, I believe. The siped tread sticks like crazy on slick roads. A little less flat resistance and a little slower rolling, but really good bad-weather tires, as one would expect from a touring tire. I got lots and lots of miles out of mine.

-EDIT- You're right about not using a CX tire for commuting. They tend to be softer rubber because they're often race-specific, so they wear out faster and have lousy flat resistance. If you do go that way, try to find a pair of Michelin Jet semi-slicks and run Slime liners for flat resistance.


----------



## larryk (Jul 10, 2007)

Vittoria Rondoneur Pro - light, excellent ride and great hazard protection


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Since it's a monocog it has plenty of tire clearance. I'd try the Halo Twin Rail.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i agree with the halo, or maybe some nanoraptors or schwalbe big apples. take advantage of the huge tire clearance and get some fatties on there for a little cush and better handling.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

I like the IRC Mythos CX Slick - it's more like a CX tire, but it works well for my commuter and is really nice on dirt (allows me to take a dirt short cut if it's not too muddy). They're pretty light and not too pricey. I run the 42s but they also come in a 35.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Ritchey speedmax are also nice. Low resistance and enough tread to keep the rubber side down when wet.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

I just ordered a set of Conti TopContacts. Pricey, but should meet all my needs (700x32, not too heavy, reflective sidewalls, some tread for gravel/dirt paths). They'll be replacing the WTB AllTerrainasaurus on the San Jose, which were too prone to punctures on my commute.

Edit - I also considered the Vittoria Randonneur Cross Pros, but couldn't find them anywhere. The regular Randonneur Pro didn't have as much tread as I wanted.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

The Conti Top-Touring tires are increadible durable, fast rolling, and have enough traction for a little bit of dirt use when necessary. We can only hope their replacement, the Top Contact is just as good. If it was me, I would choose a larger size (38c?) just for a bit of extra squishyness.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*29er tires*

I saw the kenda khan tire (700x50c) on a Fuji Monterey comfort bike at a Performance Bike store.They said thet couldn't get the tires for me,so I called Kenda sales dept.(614-866 9803 is their number I believe-or go on their website for contact info).They told me I had to get the Khans from a LBS, but they had a discontinued tire the K-934 (700x45c).I bought them directly from Kenda for a real low price.Call in a real nice voice,be nice and see what you can work out (around 10 bucks a piece  ? ) Speak to the ladies about a deal.I asked if I could tell some of my buddies about them.I don't think they're listed anywhere, but ask the sales people if they could email you a picture.They're not the best tires out there, but I believe they'll do for commuting.The Kenda Khan (K-935) is better, though.---zarr


----------



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

I've run the Ritchey speedmax, 32c(on a Crosscheck) and it is works good as far as traction(rain and snow), but I rode through a patch of small stones and a stone went through the casing. I also ran a pair of Michelin Trans Worlds good in the wet and offers some flat protection. I'm currently running Specialized Armidillos Borough CX 700c x32 which are bombproof,have a decent tread but don't do well in snow , don't roll good and are heavy. I'm still looking for that perfect commuting tire.


----------



## Barnaby Wylde (Jan 8, 2007)

i run the hallo twin rails on my knockabout mt tam and they suit my riding just fine.. but im doing a split of about 70% path/road and about 30% wet grass/ lose over hard. i run about 60psi 

the only reason i put up with the extra weight is becuse im never in a rush and if i used thiner tires id sink in the soft grass i take shortcuts over. they do float really well. they also look the mutts nutts. if i was using the bike to get to work id use 38c boni slicks with the punture protect that i used on my old cx bike for the road. mayb even the 28c's and avoid the potholes.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm currently using Schwalbe Marathons in 700x35c and have been pretty impressed so far.

As far as wet weather performance goes, we've had a pretty wet summer here in Sydney AU and the times I got caught out in the rain, I had no problem. Grip was good and I didn't feel as though the tyres were going to let go (admittedly I take it a bit easier in the wet). Wear also seems to be good thus far (I've only been using them for a few months now) and even though they are a tad heavy, they roll faster than the weight suggests. I've had one flat in the time I've used them and if you've ever ridden on Sydney roads then that's not bad going (the roads here are sub-standard at best and always full of debris!). I also like the reflective strip on the sidewalls as it gives me more visibility to the traffic... :thumbsup:


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

Everyone at my other commuter forum loves Schwalbe Marathon Pluses. Heavy but pretty much invincible. I'm trying a pair of specialized armadillos this year, they are a favorite with commuters as well.


----------



## CubeMonkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Another plug for the IRC Mythos CX Slick. I've got the 35C version, and it works really well on my commute.


----------



## Wormburner (Feb 11, 2005)

I use my Monocog 29er as my commuter/winter bike. Slime tubes in Nokian Hakkapeliittas (700x45) when the snow flies, Mythos XC Slicks (700x42) the rest of the time. Both tires are big enough to survive potholes and such while still rolling well and have enough bite to venture onto the dirt. 

For road riding on my Fisher, I have been using Continental Top Touring 700x28, which held up well despite the superficial sidewall cracks I've heard are common on Conti road tires. I got a steal of a deal on a pair of Schwalbe Marathon Cross tires (700x37, I think) that I just mounted up, but have not tried them on pavement yet.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think the IRC Mythos is a good choice. It's baically a lightweight cross tire. Mine are the most puncture prone tires I've ever used.

I like Continental Ultragatorskins if it's just road. Don't know how big they come in. Pretty nice ride and very flat resistant.


----------



## Wormburner (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmm...I tried to post a response earlier today, but guess it didn't go through. My apologies if it ends up being a double post.



M_S said:


> I don't think the IRC Mythos is a good choice. It's baically a lightweight cross tire. Mine are the most puncture prone tires I've ever used.


Anyway, I agree to some extent. The Mythos is pretty thin-skinned, but that's why I'm using the Slime tubes (just switched to slime a few weeks ago after flatting on some road debris -- still had the Nokians on, not the Mythos though). The main reason I'm using them is that I had a pair in my garage collecting dust. None the less, they are cheap (I've seen them online for <$10), roll pretty well, and have enough volume and side knobs to run off road.

I am curious to see how the Marathon Crosses roll and wear. While not as wide, these tires look to be more puncture resistant than the Mythos and still have enough tread to make me want to try them in the dirt.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another options..*

are the 700 x 35 specialized nimbus, 700 x 36 panaracer tserv and my current fav the conti 4 seasons.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Wormburner said:


> Hmm...I tried to post a response earlier today, but guess it didn't go through. My apologies if it ends up being a double post.
> 
> Anyway, I agree to some extent. The Mythos is pretty thin-skinned, but that's why I'm using the Slime tubes (just switched to slime a few weeks ago after flatting on some road debris -- still had the Nokians on, not the Mythos though). The main reason I'm using them is that I had a pair in my garage collecting dust. None the less, they are cheap (I've seen them online for <$10), roll pretty well, and have enough volume and side knobs to run off road.
> 
> I am curious to see how the Marathon Crosses roll and wear. While not as wide, these tires look to be more puncture resistant than the Mythos and still have enough tread to make me want to try them in the dirt.


Less than 10 bucks is a freaking steal! Are yours folding or wire bead? I like how the Mythos roll both on and off road, they're just thiiiin. They've got that normal thin rubber of a cross tire with a pretty non-aggressive tread on the centerline, so there isn't much to stop glass and the like, especially as they wear. If you're using slime tubes though, it maybe isn't such an issue.

If you want a tire that can roll pretty well on road but is still a good performer for light offroading I really like the WTB cross wolfs. I have the 700x32 but it's a large 32--larger than the mythos @ 35. The aggressiv, tightly spaced tread keeps a lot of glass at bay and at a high pressure they're pretty fast. Mine aren't folders though, they may only come in wire bead. They're terrible in the mud and snow though.


----------



## Wormburner (Feb 11, 2005)

M_S said:


> Less than 10 bucks is a freaking steal! Are yours folding or wire bead? I like how the Mythos roll both on and off road, they're just thiiiin. They've got that normal thin rubber of a cross tire with a pretty non-aggressive tread on the centerline, so there isn't much to stop glass and the like, especially as they wear. If you're using slime tubes though, it maybe isn't such an issue.
> 
> If you want a tire that can roll pretty well on road but is still a good performer for light offroading I really like the WTB cross wolfs. I have the 700x32 but it's a large 32--larger than the mythos @ 35. The aggressiv, tightly spaced tread keeps a lot of glass at bay and at a high pressure they're pretty fast. Mine aren't folders though, they may only come in wire bead. They're terrible in the mud and snow though.


Nashbar had them on clearance last fall -- I think it was $8.95 for the 42s and $7.95 for the narrow ones.

EDIT - oops...folding bead


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tires*

You might want to check out the Kenda K-934 I talked about earlier in this thread.(see the post in this thread about how to get them).They are 700x45c.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I use the Kenda Kwickroller EZ Ride in 45c. Nice and light and rolls nice and fast.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

Another vote for the Panaracer TServ. It tried another tire for commuting for about a month last winter year and quickly went out and bought another set of TServs.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Those Kenda Kwick EZ rollers look very similar to the Kenda Khan K-945's that I have been unable to find. I called Kenda directly & they said I have to find a shop that has them.Anybody have any info about 'em? (the Khans are 700x50c)


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I know this is off subject,but does anyone know about a rear rack that can attach to seatstays that dont have braze-ons? (29er steel frame) My loads are too heavy for a seatpost only set-up.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

A lot of racks come with p-clips that you bend around the stays. I know my Blackburn came with a bunch.


----------



## ckranak (Oct 13, 2007)

check out these racks

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html

i have a red rock rack and i love it.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Pana t-serv


----------

